# Fire w/o matches or lighters (Fire how-to)



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

making fire w/o matches or other gas lighters. I was watching man vs. wild and saw how "easily" he made his fires w/ his flint. Is it really that easy? I had two pieces of small flint and could only make sparks not ever ignite anything. I think he used his knife and the flint. I just rubbed the flint together. 

Where do you buy/find flint anyway. 
What size should it be?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

It's been a long time since I've made fires with flint, but I recall it taking a lot of patience and many tries to do it. My kids often set things on fire (or melt them)on the sidewalk with a plastic magnifying glass, so I have good magnifying glasses in our BOB's as backup for starting fires. On a good sunny day, it takes them less than 30 seconds to get something burning. They've even started wet leaves, but that took a good bit longer.
Dawn


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you'll find it needs flint plus steel to make the spark - two pieces of flint won't do it

hoggie


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I've got a neat little bottle of stuf you put one drop on a cotton ball and one drop of water poof theres a flame . 
a flint and steel works good too as does a magnifing glass if the suns out


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i think he actually had a magnesium "flint" and striker. magnesium makes really hot sparks easily.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

One time he showed the magnesium "flint" so we went out and bought one - keep forgetting to test it out. With the magnesium one you shave a bit off with your knife and then strike it like a flint and hope the spark catches the magnesium bits. Anyway, since that episode he appears to have switched to a regular flint and steel.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

flint and steel works fine, the tinder is the key.
steel wool catchs a spark easy.... as does hair, blackened cotton cloth, tree punk, ect.

its someting you need to play with till you get the hang of it, after shtf is not a good time.

however, in our big technology cesspool we live in, there are many other ways to make a fire without matches. 

from letting a lindeed soaked rag sit in a bucket of newspaper for a while (it will heat up and burst into flames) to using a battery for spark and an excellerant like fuel oils.

pool chlorinator powder and a few drops of brake fluid will make a nice whoosh of flames.

and as always, preperation always works best.... vaccum seal up a few 100 packets of matches and other emergency toys.

buy a case of bic lighters, the universal fire starter. they last forever.

as do standard zippos.

actually a zippo lighter can substitute nicely for a flint and steel, it lights by sparking on a burned cotton wick.

very very few of us will EVER be caught out in the wild with only a knife and a prayere, its just not going to happen.'

there is always going to be human refuse and useable rubble to play with.

we really need a whole thread dedicated to firestarting.... it would be a nice info bank to have here.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Some thoughts; 

Fire= heat, signaling, protection, boiling water, cooking, sterilizing. 

Ways= lighters(all kinds), matches (all kinds), metal matches(flint and steel w/magnesium), piece of flint/steel (stone), lens (glasses, bottles, ice), fire bow/board (shoe string for bow), fire board (manual rubbing), battery/steel wool, worn out "Bic"(for spark)tinder (steel wool),fire "piston" (compressed air, possible but expensive), gun (remove bullet/powder, fire primer into tender/powder, alum can/chocolate (parabolic mirror). 



Scenario= Plane crash/ what would you logically carry with you? 
Plane crash/commercial=Not allowed=lighter/matches, gun, knife. 

Not sure= flint and steel, parabolic mirror (real one), metal match, fire piston, steel wool. 

Leaves you with= glasses, bottles, lens, alum can/chocolate, shoe string, battery w/ any metal to short out, and any fire from the crash sight. 

Private plane= any or all of the above (at least you SHOULD carry), BOB bag, flare gun, radio, signal mirror. 

How many of these ways have you actually made fire? 

Personally accomplished: 
Matches, lighters (many kinds), metal matches, flint and steel, (found flint/knife blade), lens/parabolic mirror, muzzle loader/primer/oiled cloth/ powder, battery and steel wool. 

Personally tried (and will continue to try): 
Bow/board, alum can/polished with what ever, ice lens, "Bic" steel wool, pistol/primer, cloth/powder, fire piston (made one but can't get it to work).


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

A little prep goes a long way. 

I find that "char cloth"is by far the easiest material to catch a spark. 

Haven't tried this yet, but plan on looking for some while hunting this year, for catching a spark; 
http://wildwoodsurvival.com/survival/fire/tinder/tinderfungus/true.html 

Anyway, my "primitive fire kit' contains a piece of flint, piece of a file (for the steel), char cloth, (part of the "secret" of doing it quickly and easily,)small candle and tender. 
Kept in a metal snuff can, with one small hole punched in it. 

Char cloth is cotton burned in the absence of air. Really catches a spark. 

The above mentioned metal snuff can is used to create the char cloth by filling it with cotton gauze, t-shirt cloth, old sheets, what ever, just so it isn't treated with fire retardant. 

Toss into fire, charcoal fire or what ever, let get hot till it quits smoking out of the small hole, pull out of fire and let cool. 
P.S. any metal can will do, like a bandaid can. 

Then I use the small candle, melt the wax, seal the hole, to make water tight. 
Insert your flint, steel, candle, tender and you have a "fire starting kit. 

Inside is "char cloth", strike the steel with the flint and it will catch and start glowing. 
Place in your tender and blow on it and away you go. 
When done, close the can and snuff out the char cloth to use again. Use the candle wax to seal the hole back up.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this was called the big flint by the manufacture.it was the largest they made at the time.it came out of california.first off you dont strike a flint.they are fragile and soft materials(sorta).all you need to do is rub the little piece of metal that is with this flint down it.slower than if you was whittleing wood and it will send sparks like a road flare.that is all it needs.....you do not need to "strike" the flint like you were going to kill something....lol....jsut rub the striker down the flint...that is all....but hwat you ned to do is have some sorta tender for it to catch a spark form the flint.the spark is then blow on and it sets the tender on fire then you start small and work your way up in size form a tooth pick...to pencil size then ..so on..and so on....also a flint will work no matter what...it works while wet also.jsut scrape it a couple times and it will spark for you.the magnesium/flint bars are for scrapeing off magnisum on to a piece fo bark...when a spark from the flint side of this thing fallls on to it(magnisum)..it will start to burn....magnisum is the tender...then you start putting your small sticks like i said before and work your way up to the bigger woood.it is easy to build a fire without matches.i may try and do a step by step picture post for you folks that dont know how to build fire.maybe if i could get someone to film it i could do a short video from my still camera.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

comfortablynumb said:


> flint and steel works fine, the tinder is the key.


Very true. Sparks are no good if you don't have suitable tinder ready. I keep two cotton balls in a pill fob on my keychain. They catch a spark easily. Impregnating them with petroleum jelly works well too.



comfortablynumb said:


> we really need a whole thread dedicated to firestarting.... it would be a nice info bank to have here.


I agree. It would be a nice resource to have.

Maggie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Somebody start the fire starting thread, and people post on it, and it will become a stickey. I'll move something old out of the way for it.

Angie

edited later to add: Do you want this thread to be the one to add onto?
Just as easy. 

Angie


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

this one is already started with a good title... sticky this one!


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

hunter63 said:


> How many of these ways have you actually made fire?


Matches and lighters, of course. Also, magnifying lens, magnesium fire starter, and battery and steel wool.

The mag fire starter works very well, but it is like the flint and steel in that you need something to hold a good bed of the flakes with good tinder before you strike the sparks. It is easier than the flint and steel IMHO.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

most everyone has a shoe string. use it to make a bow and use the time tested method of bowing an ember. you need a nicely round stick to twist in the bow string...the drill, a small flat piece of wood as a block to hold the stick steady as you spin the stick, and another block as the medium you spin on. both the top block and the bottom need an indentation to hold the drill. this can be made with a stone by turning the stone to "drill" a shallow indented hole. you also need a notch in the bottom block. picture a "v" notch that joins with the hole you made. this allows the embers you create to fall into a pile of prepared tinder.

build your basket of tinder, a piece of bark holding cat o' nine tails down, shaved wood or wood fibers like the fine stuff you find between locust bark and the wood of the tree, cotton fibers from clothing, dried grass, etc. set the "basket on the ground, place the bottom block on top with the notch in a position to drop the ember on the tinder basket, hold the bottom block down with your foot, the top block with one hand and use the bow with another. work the bow until you nearly pass out and scrape the ember onto the tinder. blow like the dickens and protect the resulting fire with your life.

maybe someone can elaborate on the "plow" method like tom hanks used in the movie "cast away".


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I lost all respect for Man vs. Wild, (Bear Grylls?) after it was disclosed that he stages the whole thing, staying in luxury resorts at night, eating fine cuisine, and doing the 'grisly' show stuff, just so it looks like he's roughing it.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

you have to respect any man who has the guts to jump in an icy lake or a nasty peat bog, lol. 

i used to like les stroud, but i really get tired of hearing him "boo hooing" about having to tote camera gear.


----------



## Lowdown (May 24, 2007)

Humid environments change a lot of things, especially with the bowdrill. Everything has to be notched fairly good to begin with, then you "burn in" your set by working it for a while. Check the bottom board and see if your notch is starting to get smooth and black. You will sometimes have to lubricate the spindle at the top where your bearing block goes into it. Easiest thing to do is to rub the top of the spindle on the areas of your face near your nose- there is usually a little oil there- you don't need much. 

The tendencies are to bear down too much on the bearing block and to let the spindle waggle around. There's a few ways to counter this, one is to place your left foot (assuming right handed) on the base board (but not over your notch, the notch should be to the right of your left foot with your left foot facing forward. Bring your left arm kinda around your left knee and "lock it in" at the elbow. Your left arm is going to hold the bearing block in place. "Locking it in" like this helps to keep you from wobbling all about with the spindle and since some of your downward pressure is now on your leg, there's less of a tendency to try to push the bearing block into the ground! This means easier strokes with the bow. 

Make your bow cord tight and twist the spindle around the bow. Hold it in place and place the spindle on the notch on the bottom board. Place your bearing block on and start working it. If you work it about a minute or two past where you start seeing serious smoke, you can usually work that into your bird's nest (tinder bundle) and get a fire going. 

Still though, I'll stick with magnesium firestarter if I have it. :baby04: 

Lowdown3


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I used to do rendezvous and you could count on seeing fire starting contests with flint and steel. The hands down winner could have fire,( not just smoke) in under 5 seconds! I asked him his secret and he said" pre-heat your tinder"..he would set his fire starting can in the sun to warm up before the contests. For us in a survival situation, I suggest keeping the fire makings on your person close to the skin to keep then warm untill you have your larger materials gathered and ready, Then take out your flint and steel and charcloth and make fire. Also remember heat rises..if you catch that first spark and proceed to blow down thru the spark setting on the ground chances are you will put it out. Rather catch that spark in the charcloth, drop in prepared tinder, scoop up bundle and blow up thru to fan the spark..as soon as you see flame place in larger fire fuel. Extra care with this for you furryfaced fellas!! As a point of fact the spark is actually a small metal shaving from the steel. The action is that you strike the steel across the sharp edge of the flint(with charcloth held on that stone edge) and the stone"shaves" off metal(spark) that is "caught" by the charcloth and then placed in tinder. I have "cooked" charcloth in a small can and I like a cap can for this..I shoot percussion. I use a small stack of cotton wads(what goes down the barrel after the powder but before the ball)..small hole in lid and place over the pilot light on my gass stove. When you see smoke rise from the hole take a match and light it, when this flame goes out the charcloth is "done"..cool and it is ready for use. Got birchbark??


----------



## Bootlegger0173 (Sep 15, 2005)

Howdy folks. Been a while since I've posted. Busy, sorry. Pretty good info already stated, but I'll offer my 2 cents worth as well. 

Spark based fire making is pretty simple, providing you have the tinder properly prepared. Modern "firesteels" are usually ferrocium, and when scraped with a piece of carbon steel, actually shed really hot pieces of the rod itself. This can catch fire to just about any suitable tinder like fluffed crass, dry leaves, etc.

Traditional flint and steel is a different animal altogether, as when struck with a piece of steel, it is the steel that is shaved off(broken really) and shed off at much lower temps. (This is why you can really scar up a knife blade's spine like this). As a result, these sparks will usually not last long enough to be blown to a coal without the use of some type of tinder to keep the heat in. Charcloth is the best known for this, but true tinder fungus is even better... but hard to find.

I make my charcloth in a sealed stainless steel container with two pencil lead sized holes in it. Pack it in there rather loosely, and just toss it in the fire. When it stops smoking, pull out, shake up, and toss back in. After it stops again, take it out and set it aside. When it is totally cool to the touch, it is probably ok to open and use. If not, then it might make your endevour for nothing if you remove the lid when still warm, because just a bit of fresh oxygen can ignite the whole batch into a glowing mass. Feel free to contact me if you have any other questions, and I'll try to help.


----------



## Bootlegger0173 (Sep 15, 2005)

Friction fires are another can of worms, altogether...


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

i have a magnifying glass, and looking for one that is pocket sized too, now of course ill need the sun for that but it will cut down on the usage of matches and all ,making them last longer.


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

Check into fire pistons

Discribed here


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Deacon Mike said:


> Check into fire pistons
> 
> Discribed here


Good site, but I would consider this a novelty, not on my list as a "must have".

They are pricey to buy, and all my efforts to build one so far have come to nought. (Maybe I'm just not good at it?)

A piece of flint can be picked up almost any where and steel is also readily available

I could buy a lot of Bic's or fire steels for $70 bucks. (Cheapest listed)


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

I used to teach firestarting and campcraft to youth groups and found starting a fire using those comercial flints to be fairly easy used to use cattail down for the tinder also found that using improvised flint and steel to be very
difficult to me much harder than friction methods.

below is a little video of me using the friction
method 
http://www.damoc.com/data/fire/firest.AVI


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

MELOC said:


> i think he actually had a magnesium "flint" and striker. magnesium makes really hot sparks easily.


It's not really a magnesium flint either.

A magnesium firestarter consists of a bar of magnesium metal, with a piece of flint embedded on the side.

You provide a steel knife which you use to scrape fine shavings of the magnesium onto your tinder. You need a pile of shavings about the size of a quarter to ensure that it will ignite the tinder.

Strike the flint with your knife blade and the spark ignites the pile of magnesium which burns at several thousand degrees.

Yea, real easy on TV. The same concept would be to use a little gasoline on your tinder and a flint with steel knife.!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I have a few Victorinox Swiss Army knives that have the magnifying lens. It is plastic and I could not get smoke going this summer on the hottest clearest day. I hear Wenger, the other Swiss Army Knife maker, uses glass in their lens, so it might start a fire, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Ed Norman said:


> I have a few Victorinox Swiss Army knives that have the magnifying lens. It is plastic and I could not get smoke going this summer on the hottest clearest day. I hear Wenger, the other Swiss Army Knife maker, uses glass in their lens, so it might start a fire, but I haven't tried it.


try dried up pieces of goat or sheep droppings probably most herbavores would work also try heating the whole dropping with a larger circle of light
before going for ignition with a focused point its hard but doable


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

An old bic light that does not have any more fluid works fine in igniting cotton tinder. Just as long as it still makes a spark. You can probably forage this out of any dump. There are probably thousands of them in landfills.

Or you can buy a US Air Force Survival Fire Starter. Which is basically a bic lighter without lighter fluid and some cotton tinder - $9.


----------



## cougargnw (Aug 6, 2007)

As a long time camper I can tell you that practicing firestarting skills is great. Lots of different methods out there to try and perfect. But, when its 10* and your wet and shaking so hard you sure death is close (think of Michigans U.P. in Febuary), a pack of waterproof matches will save your life. Alternate means of fire are great but nothing beats a good pack of matches.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

If you're really interested in firestarting, check out The Woodsmaster Volume 1 DVD from survival.com. It deals with spark-based methods and is worth the $20 price tag. 

Maggie


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

how would one use a battery with steel wool to start a fire? I've heard of it, but never seen or tried it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

vegascowgirl said:


> how would one use a battery with steel wool to start a fire? I've heard of it, but never seen or tried it.


[ame]http://www.google.com/search?complete=1&hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=+battery+with+steel+wool+to+start+a+fire&btnG=Google+Search&aq=t&oq=[/ame]

Running the current through the steel wool creates resistance that causes the steel wool to heat up. It can also be done with a large battery and most any small wire.

Steel wool can be used with very small batteries 

Another VERY hot spark can be obtained by cutting apart a couple of old batteries and using the carbon rods inside. Attach wires from a good battery, and sharpen the ends to a fine pencil point. Bring the ends together and youll create a "carbon arc" which is one of the hottest there is. It also creates a very white light


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

The striker is less of a problem than the proper tinder. You can get some dry rotted wood and carry it around to start fires, use really dry leaves, scraps of paper, etc. My personal favorite is alcohol soaked cotton balls that I've pre-prepared.

I've seen that Bear guy show once or twice. Nothing is as easy as he makes it look. It's entertainment television, not a how-to guide.


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

thanks for the link. I added a couple of peices of steel wool to each BOB . We always keep extra batteries in them as well. Like i said, I had heard of it but never seen it, so didn't know if you just used one batt. or two, or how exactly to get them to spark. This link was very helpfull


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I was shown in my Hunter's Safety Class way back in 1972 on many different ways to start a fire. The steel wool and a battery works well, wooden bow and drill takes practice, using gunpowder usually works. Just remember that a birds nest, dry leaves, sunshine for using prescription glasses/ magnifying glass, etc. will not always be available when you need it!!!!! I keep a couple of sealed 35 mm film containers of cotton balls and petroleum jelly, and other tinder in each kit with waterproofed matches/ bic lighter. I do use the metal match method (I have several) which takes practice. I have also made "home made fire starters" which use sawdust, melted wax, poured into cardboard egg cartons. Cut the finished product into single egg sized containers and store in baggies. Practice fire making long before you really need it. Start practicing on a nice day, then try to do so when it is raining, windy, and just plain miserable outside...

If one is really bad at getting a fire started - there is the tried and true method of using a road flare and some petroleum based product (gasoline or diesel fuel) that will start wet wood on fire every time!!!!!


----------



## Miss Miggles (Aug 29, 2007)

Lots of info on starting the fire but what about the base? Let's say you're bugging out on foot and there is a heavy layer of snow on the ground. Anybody know how to light a fire that will stay lit on that?


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Don't forget that once you have a good fire you can keep a hot coal to restart the fire later. To keep a coal for a long time completely cover it with a good bed of ashes. Once it's inside the ashes it will set and "simmer" for a long time. A hot coal can even be moved to a new camp and used to start a new fire.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Those trick birthday candles that you cant blow out are great for keeping a flame lit 

And a piece of road flare will burn hot enough to melt metal


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Miss Miggles said:


> Lots of info on starting the fire but what about the base? Let's say you're bugging out on foot and there is a heavy layer of snow on the ground. Anybody know how to light a fire that will stay lit on that?


You have to clear the snow away, or gather rocks or logs for a dry base.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Probably the best book on making fire and keeping warm in the north is " Northern Bushcraft " by Mors Kochanski. Back in my younger years I did alot of 2-3 week canoe trips. Practicing survival skills was always a part of the trip. I would say to be familiar with all the different ways to make fire, then choose which will be most suitable for the enviroment you live in. For me that's the bow/drill, magnesium fire starter, and strike anywhere matches. There is so much to making and maintaining fire, it would be impossible to cover in few short paragraphs. Take a gander at Mor's book, it's one of the top 3 survival-camping books out there. Lots of junk has been written, the writers lack experience.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

vegascowgirl said:


> thanks for the link. I added a couple of peices of steel wool to each BOB . We always keep extra batteries in them as well. Like i said, I had heard of it but never seen it, so didn't know if you just used one batt. or two, or how exactly to get them to spark. This link was very helpfull


Doesn't spark.
The steel wool is placed on the termials of the batteries and the steel wool "shorts out", turns red hot and starts on fire.
Carefull, you can burn your self, very easily.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I want to add a comment here.
Knowledge is very valuable, practice is a necessity, practicality is golden.

There are many ways to start a fire, and as things usually work out, especially for me, "stuff happens" when you least expect it.
What ever you decide to do for fire, I use the KISS Principal (KEEP IT SIMPLE, STUPID).

A piece of flint (rock),can be picked up off the ground almost any where, add a knife,(in my opinion the MOST important thing to have) you have FLINT AND STEEL.

None around where you live?, head for a large building roof top, gravel is used to hold down the rubber roofing, rail road tracks have both flint(rock) and steel laying all over the place.

The fire piston, batteries/steel wool/, Magnesium fire starting rod/ cotton balls w/ vaseline/ wax fire starting helpers/ magnifying glass (or your own glasses), /bow drills (shoe laces), etc, are all very valuable things to carry BUT;

How many of you carry this stuff everyday and everywhere?
I always (unless I'm flying), carry a knife (pocket type) and several Bic lighters.
The BOB at home, truck, car, boat have the other stuff, or some of it, but I don't carry it everyday/everywhere.

The practicality of it is will I have fire no matter what/where?


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Miss Miggles said:


> Lots of info on starting the fire but what about the base? Let's say you're bugging out on foot and there is a heavy layer of snow on the ground. Anybody know how to light a fire that will stay lit on that?


Is the snow deep enough that you have to use snowshoes? If so scoop off/ out the snow till you hit solid earth/ rocks. Look for a lee against a rock face to reflect heat and less snow depth, or maybe under conifer trees where the snow is not quite so deep. If no snowshoes, do you have a 2 qt. or larger cooking pot? Bail snow with that at least twice the diameter of your fire down to the ground if possible. 

Your fire will melt the snow from radiant heat. Find large logs/ branches to build a base for your initial fire. But they will burn - leaving you with a pit of water and a smoky mess. Try to use rocks if you have to build a fire upon the snow base. Think of building a fire out in the middle of a lake.

Just some lessions remembered from going snow camping as a kid, back in Michigan.


----------



## OneCrazyRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow. I see most are relying on the purchase of a fire starter. I'd presume if SHTF the purchase of one would be non-existant. A magnafying glass will be of little use on a overcast day or during the night. As someone mentioned you can make all the sparks you want:But, until you have something that will easily combust...no fire. Consider stepping outside the "retail" box. Don't get me wrong I am not putting down easier methods of starting a fire;But, what if you lose one of your two flint rocks or magnifying glass?

Some advise: learn how to make a bow (friction) type fire starter with a green tree limb, string (or simular), a verticle stick, a piece of base wood, dried moss and or the (cotton like) catail seeds to begin combustion. Granted it is more work;But, knowing the method and not needing it is better than not knowing it and wishing you did. Just a thought...

http://www.primitiveways.com/pt-bowfire.html


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey, sorry I didn't read "all of the above". But I backpacked in winter conditions and always had: plenty of matches in separate waterproof cases; Magnesium Fire Starting stick and a magnifying glass. I also had some tinder to help get things going during wet conditions.

I would suggest you practice doing this at home during varying weather conditions. Some of it is challenging during foul weather. Good luck NJ Rich


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

comfortablynumb said:


> this one is already started with a good title... sticky this one!



Just don't use anything flammable.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Bump....

Fire is good.........


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

bump - to bring a good, practical, thread back to the front.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Miss Miggles said:


> Lots of info on starting the fire but what about the base? Let's say you're bugging out on foot and there is a heavy layer of snow on the ground. Anybody know how to light a fire that will stay lit on that?


During the Alaska gold rush, some enterprising fellows collected spruce sap and made balls of it. They sold these to the miners. The miner would light one and put it on the snowy ground and boil up tea and dinner.

(No link, I read it in a book some time back.)


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Dryer lint is great tinder also... And everyone has an abundance of it... But some in your BOB in a zip lock bag. Beats having to find dry tinder laying around on a wet day...Thin strips of dry bark work great, rub them between two rocks and you'll have wood fiber for fire starting. I prefer my Magnesium / Flint combo but a bow can be made anywhere. Before you waste a lot of time on a bow, understand the hardness of each piece makes a difference.


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

okiemom said:


> making fire w/o matches or other gas lighters. I was watching man vs. wild and saw how "easily" he made his fires w/ his flint. Is it really that easy? I had two pieces of small flint and could only make sparks not ever ignite anything. I think he used his knife and the flint. I just rubbed the flint together.
> 
> Where do you buy/find flint anyway.
> What size should it be?


I use a magnesium striker. I place a small pile of crumpled paper or leaves down and shave off a bit, then i run my knife blade down the strip and the sparks ignite the paper. It sometimes takes me a time or two to get it right but other times I can get the starter pile ignited the first time. I bought mine at wally world.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

This link shows one of the simplest friction fire techniques known--hand drill. I am working on teaching this to my 11yo dd. So far, mixed results, but we are getting it!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF9GiK_T4PA[/ame]

The Wescott Primitive Technology series has some great charts comparing the best woods to use for hearth boards and spindles.

http://www.amazon.com/Primitive-Tec...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267414891&sr=8-1


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

I have a bunch of lighters, and a few boxes of wooden matches, and then a magnesium and steel firestarter set. I figure if TSHTF the first two will get me by until I get the hang of the third.


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

hunter63 said:


> How many of you carry this stuff everyday and everywhere?
> I always (unless I'm flying), carry a knife (pocket type) and several Bic lighters.
> The BOB at home, truck, car, boat have the other stuff, or some of it, but I don't carry it everyday/everywhere.
> 
> The practicality of it is will I have fire no matter what/where?


On my large key holder I have keys, a camping tool, a Swiss Army knife and my magnesium striker. They go everywhere with me.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

texican said:


> I lost all respect for Man vs. Wild, (Bear Grylls?) after it was disclosed that he stages the whole thing, staying in luxury resorts at night, eating fine cuisine, and doing the 'grisly' show stuff, just so it looks like he's roughing it.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0qyKyWaNEQ[/ame]

http://www.outdoor-weblog.com/50226711/bear_grylls_a_fraud.php

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UpSlpvb1is[/ame]

and on and on.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

hoggie said:


> I think you'll find it needs flint plus steel to make the spark - two pieces of flint won't do it
> 
> hoggie


 flint and carbon steel, the flint will shave or knock off hot pieces of the carbon steel and hopefully start the tinder, dryer lint works great.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I love this story that my wife often tells. She works in a dental office and one day they had to light a torch of some type or another and no one...out of four peope....had a match or lighter. Without saying a word, WIHH (my wife) walks into the backroom, pulls out her magnesium stick and striker, and lights the touch. The dentist and his aids stood there dumbfounded.

WIHH often talks to her coworkers about survival skills and being prepared and they just kinda roll thier eyes. Vindication...if that's what you call this....can be so sweet.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

cougargnw said:


> As a long time camper I can tell you that practicing firestarting skills is great. Lots of different methods out there to try and perfect. But, when its 10* and your wet and shaking so hard you sure death is close (think of Michigans U.P. in Febuary), a pack of waterproof matches will save your life. Alternate means of fire are great but nothing beats a good pack of matches.


I just gettin ready to ask, lots of ways to start a fire, but if everything is sopping wet, where do you find dry wood to keep you warm? 

I know, I know! But I want to see how many others know?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> where do you find dry wood to keep you warm


Dead limbs on evergreen trees are a good place to start


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

I've tried many ways and the most fun was flint and steel. I went to a week away on outdoor living and it was a location where flint is found. Our instructors showed us how to find and test good flints. Amazing how many there are that we just sort of look over. They don't look special so it is easy.

Anyway, I just recently replaced some of the items in my BOB for the car for the upcoming spring wet weather. One of the things I added was those great Fire Starter sticks. I tried one and it did burn for right around 11 minutes and struck like a match. Very nifty! I've got a few of the normal sized packets, 2 in car, 1 on BOB and then a case in the transport preps. I really like those things!


----------



## unkabuzz (Oct 4, 2009)

A survival training instructor friend of mine up in Alaska covered a few of the things you all have touched on. One that I haven't seen yet is "pitch" wood. It is root wood from any conifer that has died a quick/violent death. The sap (pitch) gets trapped in the roots. It has a very strong sappy aroma and kind of looks like it's "wet" (dark orange-ish streaks or sections). Collect it ahead of time when you see such a tree and keep it handy. Make a small pile (50 cent size ?) of fine shavings from this wood and it catches pretty easily from a spark of flint or magnifying glass. Use larger shavings along with the magnesium to ensure a good start from the magnesium to pitch wood to tinder to ??. I personally carved myself a small piece (3 inches by 3/4 inch) that I wear around my neck as a decoration. I tested it by soaking a large piece in water for 10 minutes and then shaving it and seeing if it would still light. It took a few extra sparks but still lit. I keep the flint/magnesium on my key chain and small knife in my pocket. 
I agree with others about cotton balls and Vaseline. Smear just a bit of Vaseline on each cotton ball, and put them in a zip-lock baggie. It weighs nothing, takes up very little room and they ignite extremely easily with a spark.
A little "off-topic" advice for camping/survival is to take a few trash/leaf bags with you. they weigh almost nothing and can be used for lots of things like; rain poncho, wind breaker, insulated poncho (stuffed with leaves), sleeping bag cover, sleeping bag (stuffed with leaves), pillow (stuffed with leaves), mattress (stuffed with leaves), ground cover to sleep on top of, water hauling, firewood protector, wound dressing, solar still, waterproof shoe/foot covers, etc., etc.
I agree with Maggie that a real good source for info is;
The Woodsmaster DVD's from survival.com
(http://survival.instantestore.net/pd_wm.cfm)
They're coming out with a quarterly magazine soon too..........

Unkabuzz


----------



## Spatula (Feb 10, 2010)

wvstuck said:


> Dryer lint is great tinder also... And everyone has an abundance of it... But some in your BOB in a zip lock bag. Beats having to find dry tinder laying around on a wet day...


ha, my wife laughs at my collection of dryer lint in ziploc baggies. 

I keep meaning to make up some kits like in the old boy scout days, I just need to find the specific details, as it's been a few years. But it was something to the effect of getting those old cardboard-ish egg cartons, filling each spot with lint, and then melting wax on top of most of the lint, leaving a little exposed. Cut them apart and voila! 12 fire starters...


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We use our egg carton firestarters up camping, they're awesome and burn for quite awhile.

I'm truely impressed with all the info that's been shared.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh I LOVE you guys! I just can NOT pitch out dryer lint or those big grey compressed paper egg holders that slide into the cardboard sleeve. I was tearing them up=fuzzy spark catchers!! But now I'll use your little firestarters idea. Looks like a great demo for me to show at the next Packgoat Rendezvous in June. 

secretcreek


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

this is a pretty easy fire piston to make 

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-own-fire-piston-222301/

Id take some pvc pipe and screw on end caps and make a waterproof carry case for the tinder and piston,might even use a few film canisters or those plastic tubes the m&m minis come in to keep the tinder as a little extra insurance against moisture. it wouldnt need to be real big either. one canister you could keep vasoline in to lubricate snd extend the o-ring,you could also use it to help start up difficult kindling.and another could be filled extra o-rings


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

secretcreek said:


> Oh I LOVE you guys! I just can NOT pitch out dryer lint or those big grey compressed paper egg holders that slide into the cardboard sleeve. I was tearing them up=fuzzy spark catchers!! But now I'll use your little firestarters idea. Looks like a great demo for me to show at the next Packgoat Rendezvous in June.
> 
> secretcreek


10 minutes later...
I made a bunch of egg carton cup/dryer lint/wax firestraters and tried one out...nice big consistant flame- not much smoke. Hair in dryer lint not my fav scent but whatever LOL. YAY... Already stashed - just labeled a ziplock bag put into my BOB. 

Thanks.
secrtcrk


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

hey well where talking about fire , what about those little back pack stoves? 

http://www.thefoodguys.com/backpackstove.htm 

I would think if you where trying to stay incognito they would be the way to go.
flame with out the smoke. easy to extinguish. small and light. you can use various fuels allthough none of them naturaly occurring.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I try to keep a lighter in pocket of every pants I wear. Keepthem in each car. keep them in every backpack, suitcase, and bag I have.

Never can have too many. These are for quick firestarting.

Who remembers the Jack London story about the man in Yukon who fall thru the ice. He starts a fire under a tree, just gets it started, and tehn a clump of snow falls on it, smothering it.

He tries to get his dog to come close so as to kill it, cut itopen and place his hands inside the body to warm them up, but the dog does not trust him and runs off. Man dies of hypothermia in like 10 minutes.


----------



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

My hubby did a video just yesterday on making charcloth. I know it's about making the "tinder" but in it he shows how to catch your spark from flint and steel. Maybe that will help? Our little girls can start fires with cotton balls and a striker. It's really not hard "once you get the hang of it" Strikers are easier than flint and steel for me.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/user/BushcraftOnFire#p/a/u/0/CqimYY6Iv90"]http://www.youtube.com/user/BushcraftOnFire#p/a/u/0/CqimYY6Iv90[/ame]
Blessings,
Tamar


----------

